# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  [Documentation] dtecter les murs dans un plan d'architecte

## mr_samurai

Bonjour, 


Le sujet de mon actuel projet est le suivant :  _" dtecter les murs dans un plan d'architecte "_ . 

Je cherche de la documentation (articles en franais ou anglais ) qui traites de ce sujet. qulequ'un  deja trait ce sujet ? 

Pour tous vous dire, le but de cela est d'avoir une reprsentation des obstacles dans le plan (liminer le texte entre autres). Cette reprsentation servira  simuler une propagation d'onde dans le btiment en question ... 
A part Hough, j'ai pas vraiment d'ides  ::aie::  .  

Ci-dessous un exemple de plan : 



Merci de votre aide.

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

ben tu pourrais utiliser un OCR pour liminer tout ce qui est texte, mais a sera aussi trs certainement limin car non trouv par Hough.
Tu peux aussi faire de Hough pour les cercle afin de retrouver certains lments circulaires.

Mais en regardant bien ton dessin, on voit que les murs extrieurs sont "plein" (noir) et plus pais. Donc a fait une bonne base de dpart pour ensuite trouver les cloisons qui sont reprsentes par deux traits fins.

----------


## Ange_blond

Hello

sujet dj trait en effet :-)

Nous on avait plusieurs choses : du pattern matching amlior (mthode statistique) pour la reconnaissance des portes, un snake pour les murs (suivit et vectorisation), et des "jeux" sur l'paisseur des trais pour faire disparaitre le texte. (je me rapelle plus le nom des fonctions mais dans le principe, tu fait d'abord une rduction de l'paisseur (amincir les trais), pour virer les pixels perdus et les truc pas interessants... et ensuite tu remet de l'paisseur pour pouvoir lacher ton algo).

On avait fait a en C++, avec la lib CImg, interfac en MFC.

Le temps moyen de calcul tait de l'ordre de 30s  1 minute par algo.

----------


## mr_samurai

J'ai trouv un labo http://www.qgar.org/ . Il font ce que je veux faire  ::D:  .

Merci pour votre aide , je posterai ma solution finale .

++

----------

